# As Tristan To Isolde



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem inspired by Wagner’s “Tristan and Isolde” yet dedicated to all those great sopranos who have taken to performing this ever demanding role of Isolde.

Oh, Isolde It be I who in flight of fancy be on to ye thine Tristan 
ever adorable female of myth so coveted as to fashion envy 
toward me in all about seeking thine graces so charming 
yet thee placeth on me so lowly in thine dusk 
all that which so many crave 

dear Isolde, this I declare on to thee 
above all for thou beeth the lady 
to whom my life leedeth destiny toward 
for in thine lack it be but end 
for start can not be to go on 
in world deprived of thee 

Ay, ye beeth truly Isolde to thine Tristan, 
oh, Celtic beauty of crimson mane 
as to symbol thine passions so fierce 
when released upon this world chaotic 
in unworthiness of ye woman of untainted value

Oh, mine Isolde if ours were to be not ever 
emotion of ye I carry forth on till death 
that sees not more when eternity beckons 
ours for all time 

Mine Isolde, thou be lustful pain 
on thine adorer of potion in ye 
addiction strong but remedy 
by not ye lady of all desires 
I bare with sorrow of delight


----------

